# DIY or grass livery Hersham



## Sarahle (5 July 2016)

Hello, might be moving to this area. 

Looking for a quiet yard for possible retired horse. Ideally with restricted grazing / poor grazing for good doer and 24/7 turnout year round. 

Many thanks


----------

